# Tegu with rhino iguana?



## viejo (May 27, 2013)

I have the opportunity to pick up a good deal on a yearling rhino iguana. Has anyone had the experience of keeping one or a similar lizard with a tegu of a comparable size? They are both males which may exacerbate potential problems. They would be sharing an enclosure with a 4' X 8' footprint.


----------



## KritterKeeper (May 27, 2013)

Generally things like that end badly, perhaps not right away but eventually, i know i wouldnt take that risk so i would say if you cant house them separately to pass on the rhino..


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 28, 2013)

I would say build another enclosure and keep both if possible. If not pass on one.


----------



## laurarfl (May 28, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 28, 2013)

I never put any of my reptiles together ...even to socialize. Even my ball pythons i keep away from each other only because why risk an injury or death? Likewise, i never mix my ferrets or hedgehog or anything (besides my dogs) with each other. I think somehow having the dogs walk around near them or lie on the bed all together is different in a way, because the animals don't see the dogs as potential food or mate. Haha. So yes...if you can afford and have space for another cage only then do it. Otherwise i wouldn't risk it


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 28, 2013)

Definitely not. They have different needs and you can't provide for both in one cage in my honest opinion. If you can't properly house it, don't buy it.


----------



## viejo (May 28, 2013)

Yes but my question was-'has anyone actually done anything of this nature?' It was only meant as a temporary expedient and actually,other than cyclura being vegetarian, their living requirements are pretty much the same. At any rate, the deal fell through & I am actually relieved. But on the other hand - they actually may have bonded or at least ignored each other . On the other hand, I still haven't seen how Bubba is going to relate to meeting my tomcat. I see no problem with the cat, he gets along with everybody - birds, dogs & even people (and no, they won't be sharing the enclosure. Just the apartment). It was really due to space limitations until I move to larger digs. I am sleeping atop Bubba's house @ present. A queen mattress fits perfectly although a stepstool is nice for getting in bed!


----------



## laurarfl (May 28, 2013)

Ok then, no, I have never heard of anyone doing this because people generally think it is a bad idea.


----------



## Tannaros (May 29, 2013)

viejo said:


> On the other hand, I still haven't seen how Bubba is going to relate to meeting my tomcat. I see no problem with the cat, he gets along with everybody - birds, dogs & even people.


 

I would be more concerned about your cat to be honest. If your tegu is an adult, or once they become adult sized they are definitely a force to be reckoned with, and bites or a strong tail whip could seriously harm your cat. I haven't personally had any problem with this, as the only dog in my house wants nothing to do with the tegu, and the tegu pretty much ignores her existence anyway. Just something to be mindful of.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 29, 2013)

It is never a good idea to mix different species together. They require different Temps and diet and humidity levels. I would never even leave my adult tegu alone in a room with a cat or dog even if I thought they would get along.. Safer then Sorry!


----------

